# How to rig Sand Fleas and Tie rigs for Mullet



## eastcoastsports (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice job Chris


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

no breakoffs when fishing a 3 ounce weight on 17 lb test?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I've asked the same question, but down where they are fishing, very seldom do you see anyone do anything other than a lob cast. You see a lot of 12lb line on 7'ers and no shocker. I try to stay to the left of most of that group.


----------



## eastcoastsports (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah guys. These fish are less than 20 yards off the beach so all you have to do is an easy cast 10 yds or less so no shock leader is needed.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

just my 2c from fishing south of the JR for several years....ALWAYS have one pole with sand fleas waaay far out...you will catch the 2lb sea mullet out there. have only caught up to 1lb mullets in close right behind the breakers, ALL my 2lb mullets have come from the long pole.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for posting


----------



## clalmond (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## jwfishn (Jul 8, 2009)

good video thanks.


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

A great post.... should go in the bible in my opinion


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

good vid


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Who ties dropper loops like that?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Have caught the big ones right at the roll. Literally an underhand toss is all you need. Their in there feeding on the fleas running back in.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> Who ties dropper loops like that?


Myself and everyone I know. How do you tie your dropper loops?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Make a loop, twist where the line crosses, tuck the loop through the hole, pull. Like a blood knot, but with a loop that goes through in one direction.



Like this:


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

The difference being you twist the line between your fingers and he wraps the line to create the exact same twist.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Not the same.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

I say tomato you say tomatoe. If it works, it works. I have tied and still tie both ways.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Now that I look at that picture more closely, it isn't the way I tie either.

When I tie it my way, the twists on either side of the loop are twisted the opposite way of each other.




Edit: Found one, only I don't use a matchstick.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tried it both ways and the video way is much easier...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Either way will take a hell of a sea mullet to break.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

3'X1"x8" . a) top left corner large finish nail to hold line spool (vertical), b) bottom left corner fin. nail , c)to right on bottom 8 or so inches from [ b)] fin. nail, d) to right of [ c) ] 8 or so inches another fin. nail, e) top of 1"X8" between c) and d) another fin. nail. this will form a triangle - c),d),e). Now you have a jig to make dropper loops. Spool of line on a), pull line down to b) , then all the way right to d),then up and left to e) , then down and left to c) , then right again below d) and pull end of line 12" and put a weight on it . Twist lines c) and d) over/under 4 times, unhook line from nail at e) and tuck between twists then place it back on e) , take lines off nails c) and d) and pull in opposing directions. You just made a dropper loop on your hand made jig.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

That post is in _dire_ need of a visual aid. You must be a State grad.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

You may lol dudeonacouch- Graduated from Maryland Institute College Of Fine Arts.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, I'm quite adept at spatial reasoning, but I don't know if that description will make sense to anyone else.

Also, why not just use the custom jig that we were issued at birth? It only takes 10 seconds to tie a dropper loop.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Tried it both ways and the video way is much easier...


 Dawg,next time down I'll race ya with the way Tater and I tie it...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in for that race.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

O.K. - youtube- How to use a dropper loop pegboard... check it out dudeonacouch it's the vid you wanted!!!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5sLQH_N3BM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Dawg,next time down I'll race ya with the way Tater and I tie it...


All right, I am all about learning faster, better ways to tie knots.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes drumchaser, that's it ...same vid. that's the one . Some folks use those three cornered pizza boxes too. I like the board better.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

A neat idea, but I really don't think I could do it any faster or better with that contraption. 

Plus, it would be tough to tie a rig with it while you're rolling down the beach.


----------



## eastcoastsports (Oct 20, 2011)

I tie my dropper loops like I showed in the video and they seem to work fine even on Grouper


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

I agree with dudeman, loop, wrap, finger in the middle, wrap some more, pull loop through, that easy 10 secs. flat. Pizza boxes, pegboards, whatever else. I'll be fishing when ya'll get done. Good read for when I'm not, thanks everyone.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

KB, Mine are already made.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

If you tie your dropper short, you can thread tubes from Q tips over them and they will stand out further. Heavier line works best for the dropper length I reckon, then loop pre tied hooks through the droppers, using thinner line for the hook length. Best to tie them with the droppers far enough apart so the hooks cant tangle.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

eastcoastsports said:


> I tie my dropper loops like I showed in the video and they seem to work fine even on Grouper


 No doubt,but there is more than one way.. The way I tie mine comes out the same,just a little quicker.. Peg board deal looks cool though,specially measuring the exact distance you want the dropper loops.. jmo...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> All right, I am all about learning faster, better ways to tie knots.


 As quick as I showed you the spider a while back... 



eastcoastsports said:


> I tie my dropper loops like I showed in the video and they seem to work fine even on Grouper


 No doubt,but there is more than one way.. The way I tie mine comes out the same,just a little quicker for me anyway.. Peg board deal looks cool though,specially measuring the exact distance you want the dropper loops.. jmo...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Drumdum- measuring exact distances must be important , just look at all the pre tied rigs made and sold ...and they would not sell that well if they didn't work!!! I could be wrong on this point so, you know, use what works best for you.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Those rigs don't sell because they work better, they sell because people are lazy and/or don't know how to tie their own. 

Some of the store-bought ones are ok, but I've seen others that are flat out ridiculous. Clips, beads, swivels, and wire everywhere. I've even seen a few that have the hooks on clips at the end of the drops.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

HStew said:


> Drumdum- measuring exact distances must be important , just look at all the pre tied rigs made and sold ...and they would not sell that well if they didn't work!!! I could be wrong on this point so, you know, use what works best for you.


 I leave mine about 9 to 12" apart,not exactly 9 or 12 somewhere inbetween that..Don't really think it makes that much difference to the fish,I still catch withem.. Could be wrong,but think it looks better if they are all the same,but as far as effect,unless it's too close together,don't see any real difference in catching.. jmo...


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> Those rigs don't sell because they work better, they sell because people are lazy and/or don't know how to tie their own.
> 
> Some of the store-bought ones are ok, but I've seen others that are flat out ridiculous. Clips, beads, swivels, and wire everywhere. I've even seen a few that have the hooks on clips at the end of the drops.


A few? I thought clips on the ends were wally world standard. Makes it quick & easy to change hook sizes & types for the situation. Sure it's just more to spook the fish, but for the casual angler @ the pier to catch table fare they do just fine.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I vary the distances from the sinker and between hooks on purpose on the rigs I tie. I say on purpose, but really I haven't found a way to be consistent, each knot pulls tight differently. Instead of fighting it, i went with it, and even exaggerated by 6 inches or so. On some rigs, the bottom hook is right in the sand, on others, 6-8 inches above the sea floor.

Some days some rigs catch better than others, it seems.
Or, maybe that's what I tell myself after I don't catch on one rig, switch up, and start catching on another rig.
I vary bead combos too, big, small and colors also.
Who knows what makes fish bite.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Opinions........better closer to the bottom or do you think it matters?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

My bottom trace, will be on the bottom if not extremely close. My upper trace has a small spin float on it. Different colors different hooks. I usually get the sea mullet and pomps on the bottom rig. My blues and puppy drum are usually on the upper trace. Spot will go to either one. No rhyme or reason to it, but that is my experience.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Opinions........better closer to the bottom or do you think it matters?


If you're fishing the surf, your line will be angled almost parallel with the bottom anyway, so I don't think it matters. If I were (I'm not) a pier fisherman, I'd probably have one right on the bottom.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Smally said:


> A few? I thought clips on the ends were wally world standard.


Dunno, don't shop there. I just meant that I had seen a few being used that were like that.

I can tell you for a fact that I've been catching pompano 2 at a time as fast as I could flip the bail, and someone beside me with one of those contraptionary rigs would only get hit every few minutes. I'll let you draw your own conclusions. (Although... I'm sure it's much more of a factor when fishing for pomps than sea mullet, but you get my point. Fish CAN see, probably better than you think.)


----------



## eastcoastsports (Oct 20, 2011)

I have to second the Dude on all the clips, beads, swivels etc. Old times who tie thir rigs wil minimalist standars usually outcatch the store bought rigs. If you can learn how to tie your own you don't need to carry so much stuff as well. A spool of leader material and a couple of clip swivels. Although alot of folks in Florida paint their sinkers chartruse or orange and swear it help. I use fluro carbon (unless the water is really dirty) and use as little as possible.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

dudeondacouch said:


> Those rigs don't sell because they work better, they sell because people are lazy and/or don't know how to tie their own.
> 
> Some of the store-bought ones are ok, but I've seen others that are flat out ridiculous. Clips, beads, swivels, and wire everywhere. I've even seen a few that have the hooks on clips at the end of the drops.


I specialize in getting short wire leaders for my spoon rigs from finding these wire 2 hook rigs stuck on jetties. I remove the beads and other hardware. the wire gets used for my own leaders. my regular 2 hook bottom rigs consists of 20 pound test line with 2 dropper loops and 30 pound test fluorocarbon for 2 hook rigs for bluefish/weakfish/flounder


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> Dunno, don't shop there. I just meant that I had seen a few being used that were like that.
> 
> I can tell you for a fact that I've been catching pompano 2 at a time as fast as I could flip the bail, and someone beside me with one of those contraptionary rigs would only get hit every few minutes. I'll let you draw your own conclusions. (Although... I'm sure it's much more of a factor when fishing for pomps than sea mullet, but you get my point. Fish CAN see, probably better than you think.)


I hear ya. My post may have sounded like an endorsement of those rigs but I certainly didn't mean it to.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Y'all make it complicated. Small surgeon's loop (.5") at the top, then 3 surgeon's loops 6" long spaced 12" apart then a small surgeon's loop (2") at the bottom. Small loop at the top gets attached to a snap swivel tied at the top of my main line (allows you to switch out rigs fast), beads/hooks get looped through the droppers (allows hooks to be changed out daily), and the small loop at the bottom gets looped through my sinker. Only hardware on the rig is beads/hooks. Only use fluoro, 25lb ande is the best bang for your buck. I can tie one of these in less than a minute, takes another 2' or so to add on the beads/hooks. If I need to throw hard with more than a 3oz sputnik to hold will switch to earl brinn rigs but for throwing up to 3oz or lob casting this rig works well. I like 3 baits out at a time per rod...more is better IMO. I always use the orange beads, my good luck charms.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

dudeondacouch said:


> Now that I look at that picture more closely, it isn't the way I tie either.
> 
> When I tie it my way, the twists on either side of the loop are twisted the opposite way of each other.
> 
> ...


Is this how you do it dude? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P7DSPU4t-w


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Smally said:


> Is this how you do it dude? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P7DSPU4t-w


Yep. 

(I don't hold it like that, but the way the knot comes out it is identical.)


----------

